# Can The Seahawks Repeat?



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2014)

It will take a lot of research to arrive at an informed guess but as the NFL sits right now I see no reason why not...especially if the AFC team is as weak physically as Denver.

Arizona seems to keep coming up with hard nosed defenses.  

SF has a lot of motivation but can't seem to do better than split with the Hawks in the reg season.

The Carroll formula has developed into a "cult" mindset that only appears to be gathering steam.

If Seattle drafted no players this year and just paid those that need to get paid the team would still be better in 2014 than last season.  The only game the whole team played even close to their potential was last weekend.  And almost to a man the players believe that there is room to improve individually.  That is a scary thought for the rest of the NFL.


----------



## hangover (Feb 6, 2014)

> Can The Seahawks Repeat?


All depends on how many free agents opt for the big bucks and jump to another team.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2014)

It doesn't look too bad.  

*Player POS Age   Contract Terms Avg. Salary Guaranteed Free Agent *

Percy Harvin WR 25 6 yr $64,245,000 $10,707,500 $14,500,000 2019  
Russell Okung LT 26 6 yr $48,500,000 $8,083,333 $8,440,000 2016  
Sidney Rice WR 27 5 yr $41,000,000 $8,200,000 $15,000,000 2016  
Red Bryant DE 29 5 yr $35,100,000 $7,020,000 $14,900,000 2017  
Zach Miller TE 28 5 yr $34,000,000 $6,800,000 $13,000,000 2016  
Marshawn Lynch RB 27 4 yr $30,000,000 $7,500,000 $17,000,000 2016  
Kam Chancellor S 25 4 yr $28,002,008 $7,000,502 $7,825,000 2018  
Max Unger C 27 4 yr $25,835,000 $6,458,750 $11,500,000 2017  
Brandon Mebane DT 29 5 yr $25,000,000 $5,000,000 $9,000,000 2016  
Chris Clemons DE 32 3 yr $22,000,000 $7,333,333 $10,000,000 2015  
Earl Thomas S 24 5 yr $18,300,000 $3,660,000 $11,750,000 2015  
Cliff Avril DE 27 2 yr $13,000,000 $6,500,000 $6,000,000 2015  
Bruce Irvin OLB 24 4 yr $9,342,200 $2,335,550 $9,342,200 2016  
Jon Ryan P 32 6 yr $9,100,000 $1,516,667 $525,000 2016  
James Carpenter G 24 4 yr $7,641,502 $1,910,376 $6,224,000 2015  
*Breno Giacomini RT 28 2 yr $6,500,000 $3,250,000 $1,500,000 2014  *
*Paul McQuistan LT 30 2 yr $5,000,000 $2,500,000 $750,000 2014  *
*Michael Bennett DE 28 1 yr $4,800,000 $4,800,000 $1,500,000 2014  *
Heath Farwell ILB 32 3 yr $4,500,000 $1,500,000 $500,000 2015  
Bobby Wagner ILB 23 4 yr $4,307,798 $1,076,950 $2,158,753 2016  
*Golden Tate WR 25 4 yr $3,411,500 $852,875 $1,471,500 2014  *
Christine Michael RB 23 4 yr $3,374,432 $843,608 $1,007,132 2017  
Russell Wilson QB 25 4 yr $2,996,702 $749,176 $2,996,774 2016  
Jordan Hill DT 22 4 yr $2,764,140 $691,035 $544,140 2017  
Robert Turbin RB 24 4 yr $2,556,456 $639,114 $456,456 2016  
K.J. Wright OLB 24 4 yr $2,526,000 $631,500 $486,000 2015  
*Walter Thurmond CB 26 4 yr $2,443,500 $610,875 $503,500 2014  *
Jesse Williams DT 23 4 yr $2,371,052 $592,763 $211,052 2017  
Tharold Simon CB 22 4 yr $2,366,900 $591,725 $206,900 2017  
Luke Willson TE 24 4 yr $2,338,532 $584,633 $178,532 2017  
Spencer Ware RB 22 4 yr $2,257,432 $564,358 $97,432 2017  
Jeremy Lane CB 23 4 yr $2,225,116 $556,279 $125,116 2016  
Richard Sherman CB 25 4 yr $2,222,424 $555,606 $182,424 2015  
Michael Bowie RT 22 4 yr $2,205,896 $551,474 $45,896 2017  
J.R. Sweezy G 24 4 yr $2,156,848 $539,212 $56,848 2016  
Byron Maxwell CB 25 4 yr $2,153,452 $538,363 $113,452 2015  
Greg Scruggs DE 23 4 yr $2,149,432 $537,358 $49,432 2016  
Malcolm Smith OLB 24 4 yr $2,085,900 $521,475 $45,900 2015  
*Anthony McCoy TE 26 4 yr $2,044,850 $511,213 $104,850 2014  *
Clint Gresham LS 27 2 yr $1,655,000 $827,500 $275,000 2015  
Kenneth Boatright DE 23 3 yr $1,497,500 $499,167 $12,500 2016  
Alvin Bailey LT 22 3 yr $1,491,000 $497,000 $6,000 2016  
Caylin Hauptmann G 22 3 yr $1,490,000 $496,667 $5,000 2016  
Derrick Coleman RB 23 3 yr $1,485,000 $495,000 $0 2016  
Benson Mayowa DE 22 3 yr $1,485,000 $495,000 $0 2016  
Chandler Fenner CB  4 yr $1,485,000 $371,250 $0 2016  
Korey Toomer OLB 25 3 yr $1,485,000 $495,000 $0 2016  
Jermaine Kearse WR 24 3 yr $1,440,000 $480,000 $0 2015  
*Doug Baldwin WR 25 3 yr $1,412,500 $470,833 $17,500 2014  *
*Jeron Johnson S 25 3 yr $1,410,000 $470,000 $15,000 2014* 
*Lemuel Jeanpierre C 26 3 yr $1,395,000 $465,000 $0 2014  *
*Michael Morgan DE 26 3 yr $1,395,000 $465,000 $0 2014  *
Bryan Walters WR 26 2 yr $1,050,000 $525,000 $0 2015  
Deshawn Shead S 25 2 yr $1,050,000 $525,000 $0 2015  
Ricardo Lockette WR 27 2 yr $1,050,000 $525,000 $0 2015  
O'Brien Schofield OLB 26 1 yr $900,000 $900,000 $0 2014  
*Tony McDaniel DT 29 1 yr $890,000 $890,000 $50,000 2014  *
*Chris Maragos S 27 1 yr $855,000 $855,000 $155,000 2014  *
*Michael Robinson FB 31 1 yr $840,000 $840,000 $0 2014  *
*Tarvaris Jackson QB 30 1 yr $840,000 $840,000 $0 2014 * 
*Steven Hauschka K 28 1 yr $780,000 $780,000 $65,000 2014 * 
*Brandon Browner CB 29 1 yr $773,756 $773,756 $125,000 2014  *
*Kellen Davis TE 28 1 yr $715,000 $715,000 $0 2014* 
*Clinton McDonald DT 27 1 yr $630,000 $630,000 $0 2014  *


----------



## Borillar (Feb 6, 2014)

They are probably good to go next year. The year after is when Russell Wilson's contract comes up. He's going to warrant big bucks. Those all pro defensive guys are going to want to get paid too. That's when things will start to unravel. If they can continue to find these draft gems and affordable free agent role players, they can continue to be a force.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2014)

Borillar said:


> They are probably good to go next year. *The year after is when Russell Wilson's contract comes up. He's going to warrant big bucks.* Those all pro defensive guys are going to want to get paid too. That's when things will start to unravel. If they can continue to find these draft gems and affordable free agent role players, they can continue to be a force.



He's only 5' 10 5/8" !!!!  He's just a game manager !!!  If I hear the field is only 100 yards long and 50 whatever wide and the seperation is in the preparation and the stupid stories about his dad...and the worst of all that blatant LIE how HE picked the Seahawks out of a hat one more time I will poke my eyes out with ice picks !!!!!

EVERBODY know that Wilson is a robot !!! Has anyone EVER seen him eat anything ???  His wife is probably some maintainance tech from some secret robot factory owned by Vulcan/Paul Allen.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKjgly1gg_s]Is Russell Wilson a robot? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think it is a disservice to the team to talk about repeating championships.

Savor the moment and honor the team for what it has accomplished.

A football championship depends on dozens of different factors, many of which are pure luck.  They could be just as good next year, but lose a couple of close, important games, have some injuries, funny ball bounces, you just don't know.

Talk about repeats implies that the team isn't as good as it seems if they don't do it.  Worry about next year next year.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> I think it is a disservice to the team to talk about repeating championships.
> 
> Savor the moment and honor the team for what it has accomplished.
> 
> ...



UUUMMMmmm..... ???  

THIS IS next year.

Wilson got the ball rolling his own damned robot self by telling 700,000 fans the other day that he will do his best to repeat.

You think I care if they repeat ?  Damned Skippy !!

We have the hounds of hell ..the Whiners,  nipping at our heals and throwing their five old dusty Lombardis in our faces every chance they get.

The preasure is on.  They have no trouble telling anyone that will listen that the Seahawks HAVE DONE NOTHING !!!

AND isn't THAT why everyone in the NFL suites up in the first place ?

Even If I lived in some god forsaken place like Cleveland or Detroit I would hope that my team would at least WANT to go to the Superbowl every year.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Tough division and not much room for error

New England had a dynasty but it took them no effort to win their division. Seahawks have SF who is on par with their team and able to beat them. Arizona and SL are always tough and the Rams get two top draft picks this year


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> *Tough division and not much room for error*
> 
> New England had a dynasty but it took them no effort to win their division. Seahawks have SF who is on par with their team and able to beat them. Arizona and SL are always tough and the Rams get two top draft picks this year



Therin lies the beauty of winning the NFC West.  

Seattle and SF gear up to beat each other with keeping in mind that AZ and S L have to try to put together a team to compete with STL and SF also.  There is no more daunting challenge in the NFL than to rise to the top of the NFC West.  Once that is achieved the chances of making a solid run in the playoffs is far more certain.

What better tune up for a Superbowl than to play Seattle or San Francisco ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure they could. But with todays NFL and parity it's getting harder and harder to win back to back SBs.
 Sometimes the loss of a single player is enough to upset the chemistry and leave a team vulnerable at a key position,and teams will attack that position. And even if you keep all your players,injuries can derail that second run.
  Parity sucks if you've just won a SB,but it's great for the rest of the league....unless you're a Browns fan. Then it doesnt matter,they always suck.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sure they could. But with todays NFL and parity it's getting harder and harder to win back to back SBs.
> *Sometimes the loss of a single player is enough to upset the chemistry and leave a team vulnerable at a key position*,and teams will attack that position. And even if you keep all your players,injuries can derail that second run.
> Parity sucks if you've just won a SB,but it's great for the rest of the league....unless you're a Browns fan. Then it doesnt matter,they always suck.



So can the addition of a single player affect the chemistry of a team as was demonstrated by Percy Harvin's Superbowl performance.

Harvin's contributions were almost non existant in the regular season but early in the first qtr Harvin ran a couple of reverse sweeps that gained 45 yards.  THAT threw the Bronco defense for a loop and opened up the whole field for Wilson and the other recievers.

THEN there was the second half opening K/O TD.  

If Harvin stays healthy(BIG IF) ...BUT if his health problems are behind him that one player adds an incredible weapon to the Seahawks offense and seriously changes the power balance in the NFC West.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2014)

I dare to speculate even further.

If the Seahawks can play this coming season like they did in the Superbowl they may prove to be the best NFL team ever.

That may sound bat shit crazy...but ... They were clearly improved over the whole season when all the pieces finally got installed. 

What team in what game from last season would have beat the Seahawks in the Superbowl?

It isn't wild speculation if they proved on the field what they are capable of.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2014)

if they get home field advantage again,its game over,they repeat since as we both know,the AFC is weak and next year just like this year,the REAL superbowl will be the NFC championship game.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 8, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they could. But with todays NFL and parity it's getting harder and harder to win back to back SBs.
> ...



  Thats usually the surprise factor. They dont expect it,they dont watch for it.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 8, 2014)

The Seahawks can repeat.  They have one of the strongest teams in football and shouldn't lose too many players this offseason.

The NFC West is a hard division to win, though.  The Hawks, Niners and Cards should all continue to have strong defenses and the teams could hurt each other in the divisional matchups.  

To me, the question for the Seahawks (and 49ers) is if they will be able to maintain the high level of play they have shown in the last few years as more of their important players become free agents.  Neither team will be able to keep everyone, obviously.  What they can do with contract management as well as the draft and free agency over the next 5 years or so could be very interesting.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 8, 2014)

Memorizing the hand signals of 19 teams is not an easy task.

Possible, but not easy.


----------



## Toro (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, they can repeat.

But I don't think they will.

I think San Francisco will win the Super Bowl next year.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 16, 2014)

For the last three years the Seattle Seahawks have been building a team that could first win the NFC West and then win home field advantage in the playoffs.  They accomplished both those goals last season giving the team a distinct advantage on the road to the Superbowl.

Now with free agency coming up and the college draft if there are any holes that need plugging up there should be a couple of key aquisitions made that seal the deal for the coming season.

The same goals are ahead of the Hawks this season with most of the pieces already in place through the tireless work of John Schneider and Pete Carroll creating a team that has bought in to Pete's philosophy and has the physicality to impliment it.

Now the only goals are to sweep San Francisco and Arizona insuring an NFC West championship.  There is much less to do this season in regards to those jobs at hand.

All the Hawks have to do is look back to the NFC championship game to see what is needed, or not, to add to the roster to make it over the hump in regards to the 9ers.  It was a lesson of two halves.  The First half Kaepernick ran almost at will and in the second half the Hawks broke down Colins protection and got to him before he could make his own decisions.  I feel the Seahawks already have the secrets to beating SF within the team as it stands.  Also with the coming of Percy Harvin there will be no more close low scoring games against SF for the forseeable future.

The Rams pose a slightly different problem although what happened in the Superbowl revealed the "new" Seattle offense as Harvin opened up the field for all of the recievers.

The Rams will not be able to contain both Harvin and Wilson out of the backfield.

SOOOooo... where does Seattle need to improve???  Only where they must make hard choices in losing a player or two themselves in free agency and still remain under the cap.

Bennett was a monster at the several positions he played on the Defensive line.  He has already stated that he will be looking for as much money now as he can possibly get.  I don't blame him but that won't work for the Seahawks.  He will be gone and we need to find someone younger of equal or better talent in his role.  We have already shown that we have the coaches to make super stars out of willing students of Carroll's syatem.  We should trust in our GM and coaches to find the right replacement for Bennet.  

If the Seahawks release Bennett DE, Rice WR, Thurmond CB and Miller TE the Hawks would have around 50 million to work with to replace those non essential players along with players on the roster that can step up or some that already have.  Willson TE played great in the Superbowl.  Thurmond CB is indefinitely suspended and didn't play in the last four games.  Rice WR hasn't played in the last 6 games and is way too injury prone.  So that leaves Bennett again as the only really good player leaving that creates a hole needed filled.  Schneider will find someone better for a lot less than the 10-15 million a year that Bennet wiull be asking.

That will actually improve the Seahawks going into 2014 along with Harvin making this season's Seahawks actually stronger than last season's team.  

Also look for some very good free agents on other teams gravitating towards the Hawks training camp in search of thier own Superbowl ring and a chance, like Bennett, to increase thier worth in future free agency.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> It will take a lot of research to arrive at an informed guess but as the NFL sits right now I see no reason why not...especially if the AFC team is as weak physically as Denver.
> 
> Arizona seems to keep coming up with hard nosed defenses.
> 
> ...



Damn straight they'll repeat.you look at their schedule they have and i think they had a more difficult schedule to play LAST year then they do this year.  like you said,considering how weak the AFC is and the niners still havent figured out how to win at seattle yet and the fact that the last couple times they lost to  the niners at the stick they only did so by less than a field goal.also they lost a couple of key starters this year so that will really hurt them. 

where the only key starter the hawks lost was Golden tate.The hawks kicking game wont be as strong but they still got most their players intact and while Wilsons favorite target tate will be gone,their offense will still be dangerous being able to still line up harvin,kearse,baldwin and their other receiver they lost for half  the season last year.

 Having him and Harvin together in the backfiled at the same time and if they can both stay healthy for at least most the season? its going to lights out for the other teams especially since wilson is only going to be even better this year than last.

while the cards can cause the Hawks problems,Im glad you didnt fall for the line of B.S that sports announcers have been spreading around the league that the LAMBS will be a team to be reconckoned with in the NFC as well.they cant be serious?  Fisher has become senile hiring brian shittenhiemer as the offensive coordinater for them.he got booed out of new york for being so conservative on offense and has never done anything impressive his whole career yet that idiot hired him? that why they let him go at tennesse cause he got senile and stupid in his old age. and Bradford is hardly a dangerous quarterback,i cant believe they brought him back.

they remind me of the former LA RAIDERS.When the Broncos were an excellent team and had elway and were in the playoffs every year,whenever they played the raiders who were a lousy team all those years,they always struggled to beat them even if it was at home.same with the Lambs,against the rest of the league,they play bad against but whenever they face the seahawks,they raise the play of the game and always play well against them.they dont play like the Lambs like they do  the rest the season.they seem to have their number and always make it difficule for the seahawks to beat them when they face each other somehow. you got to be able to play well against other teams as well though to be consaidered a team on the rise though. last time i checked,the LAMBS dont fit that bill.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 21, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > It will take a lot of research to arrive at an informed guess but as the NFL sits right now I see no reason why not...especially if the AFC team is as weak physically as Denver.
> ...



Actually IMHO the loss of Red Bryant was as big an impact to Seattle in regards to Santa Clara.  

Like the Hawks the 9ers are throwing the fewest times compared to the rest of the NFC.  The run is what gets er done with both of those squads.

The big question in the NFC West for me is if Gore can produce yards this late in his career.  Santa Clara would have lost against the hawks in SF if Gore hadn't got lucky in his 54 yard run.  He had been thoroughly contained up until that end of the game scamper.  THAT wont happen again this season.  A couple of our defenders were just out of position and took bad angles which is highly out of character for our defense.  

Also the conservative approach Carroll uses offensively will take a back seat as Percy Harvin starts and plays in every game this season.  Now that it is clear HOW to use him to keep the other team off balance ..there is no reason to get him hurt.  Just put him in enough to blast for 50-100 yards or so on half a dozen plays just like in the SB.  The rest of the time use him as a decoy with little to no hard contact.

Tate only left because he knows the ring is the thing in getting attention or in other words a big fat contract in free agency from another team.

Tate wanted to work on building his stats which Seattle wasn't going to do for him.  If any receiver was going to get more touches this season it is going to be Percy Harvin.  

Contrary to some ex player TV comentators our receivers are definitely NOT pedestrian.

Wilson puts the all exactly where he should and our receivers drop the ball less than any team I can think of.  We just don't run that dink and dunk pass game that is famous with the West Coast offense.  

I don't think Tate will make it through this season un injured in Detroit.  HOW a reciever is used is important no matter how good he is.

Denver is a prime example of taking arguably the best stable of receivers and a great defense beating the crap out of them and making them useless as they all start hearing footsteps.

Yes Seattle stands a BETTER chance this season for a number of reasons.  Every great receiver they face will be thinking how Seattle smacked Denvers receivers around in the Super Bowl and cracked dudes ribs and shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



true,didnt think about that. yeah it looks lke Tate now that he has the ring, was just interested in a fat contract. another reason tate probably wont last the entire season out there is look who his quaterback is.Stafford.Stafford will throw so innacurately at the worst times  making tate jump up and open himself up to being vulnerable to take hits he is not used to taking.  and yeah your right,Harvin wont have to do much for the team.Just being a threat in the backfield will cause defenses nightmares.   

can you imiagine the nightmares others defenses will have not only having to worry about a scrambling quarterback who can throw it deep down the field accurately having  to try and contain him when he gets out of the pocket who will be able to read defenses even better this year than last year,bit on top of all that,they will at the same time,have to deal with trying to contain kearse,baldwin,harvin AND rice all at the same time? 

defensive coordinaters are going to be pulling the hair out of thei heads in frustration and anger and when its a pasing situation,the beast is another weapen they cant account for  that if worse comes to worse,wilson can just dump it off to him when they think they have everybody covered.   they go into the playoffs and have all those horses healthy at the same time together,forget it,its game over.

wison will have just too many weapons at his diposal and again,he will be playing even better this year than last which is really scary for the rest of  league.  the only real concern we have is they wont have as much depth on the defense as they did last year with the defection of Bryant and a couple of others on D.that was a major factor why their defense played so well last year was the depth they had able to keep fresh bodies in there all the time so thats the only one concern they'll have.

and yeah,Gore isnt getting any younger so it will be interesting to see how his body will hold up this year.the fact that they play each other towards the end of the season when he has had all the wear and tear on him and it will be TWICE in three weeks,thats not going to help the situation either.He is going to wondering why the schedule makers were so cruel to him this year especially after he has to face them the second time after taking a beating from theHawks D just two weeks previouslyr

btw,speaking of the niners,whatever happend to manningham do you know? he was on their roster at the beginning of the year but i remember in the mondy night game against them this past year michales saying that he wasnt availlable for the game along with crabtree because of injurys sustained.was it a season ending one cause we never heard anything about him again after that?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 21, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Mario Manningham signed with the NY Giants.

I agree about anticipation regarding Wilson.

He has shown so much growth and depth of ability in just two years.  It is astonishing how good he has been leading up to this stage of his career.  The funny thing is that Wilson has just quietly stated his goals which seemed rediculous on the surface yet produced the crazy good results he said he would.  Ya... EVERY new young QB strives for greatness and states that the sky is the limit.   He is the only one in the last several years that has backed up his talk.   Wilson is the only one besides two others in NFL history to bring home a championship in his second year.

It will be interesting to see how Wilson's "preparation" will work for him in year three as he knows more thoroughly what to look for as he studies the videos on other teams defenses AND his own players tendencies as well as his own game history.  It will be of interest to see how Carroll and the offensive coaches use Wilson and the passing game as it has been shown that Russell is capable of doing more than has been asked of him in the last two years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2014)

Wilson got very fortunate to be put in the position he was to succeed in the fact he has an excellent coach in carrol to work with which has a lot to do with his growth as a quarterback.A lot of factors come in to play on a quarterback who was great in college succeeding in the NFL.If he winds up with a lousy coach and lousy offensive coordinater,he is not going to go far at all.

Take Steve young and vinnie testerverde for example.young in the beginning looked like he was never going to make it in the NFL because he was playing for alousy organization and a lousy coach for the tampa bay buccannners.same with testeverde.young later hooked up with Bill Walsh of the 49ers and transformed into a hall of famer. 

Testeverde wasnt as fortunate,he spent most of his career with the Bucs underlousy coachs and was a bust.He turned out to be a late bloomer and finally materialzedinto the quarterback everyone thought he would be when he joined the ny jets and mentored under bill parcells who i would say is right up there with vince lombardi as the greatest coach ever.Had he not been fortuante enough to hook up with parcells,he never would have salvaged his career at the end and would have gone down as huge bust. Brady had a lousy overrated coach to work with in belecheat but he was able to suceed though because he had a good offensive coordianter as a tutor and learned from drew bledsoe as well so that compensated for all that.

Thats why bradford will never materialize into anything as long as Fisher is the coach for the lambs because he is senile and stupid the fact that he hired mr conservative brian shittenhimer as his offensive coordinater.bradford has NOBODY good he can learn from so it looks like he will bomb in the NFL. had he been fortunate enough to have been drafted by the seahawks and have carrol for his head coach,he would be putting up impressive statisitics by now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 21, 2014)

Stevie Johnson is an upgrade over Mario Manningham.

I liked Manningham as a Giant, but he never panned out on the Niners.  Too many injuries for the price of keeping him.

The Niners also have Brandon Lloyd back on the team, who has been a better receiver than Manningham.  The Niners certainly have a much better group of receivers than they did last year, barring injuries.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 23, 2014)

with Brandon Lloyd back for them,I defenetely see another NFC championship game showdown in the works between the Niners and Seahawks again.


----------



## Howey (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the Seahawks South will surprise quite a few this year.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> with Brandon Lloyd back for them,I defenetely see another NFC championship game showdown in the works between the Niners and Seahawks again.



It's actually quite possible Lloyd won't make the final cut.  Boldin, Crabtree and Johnson are almost sure to be the top 3, the Niners still have Patton and just drafted Ellington, it's a bit crowded at the position.  I was a fan of Lloyd, but after a year out of football and with a lot of competition, who knows what will happen?  I'd love it if he showed the same form as he did in Denver back in 2010, but I'm certainly not counting on it.

The Niners and Seahawks have to be the favorites to fight for the division, but I'm not sleeping on the Cardinals either.  The Rams, I think, are still a step or two behind, but the Cards showed real strength last year, particularly beating Seattle in Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 23, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > with Brandon Lloyd back for them,I defenetely see another NFC championship game showdown in the works between the Niners and Seahawks again.
> ...



As fan that actually watches a game before making sweeping statements about it rather than coronating a team when they were the recipient of good fortune....

The Cardinals had a lot of bounces go their way in their success in the CenturyLink field last season.  Their go ahead TD was a desperation throw that bounced off of their receivers (Floyd)hands...then off of our defenders hands(Maxwell)..then back into their receivers hands..  while both guys were in the air.  9 times in ten the ball bounces to the ground.

Of course the Cards deserved the win..  They had a better score at the end of the game.  I doubt they can pull off that kind of a win again.  

AZ better not count on Wilson having a horrible 11/27 day passing.  Palmer threw for 4 interceptons..  How often can ya throw four pics and win?  You can't? 

Calling the game a display of "strength" on the part of AZ is rediculous.

It was Wilson's worst game of the year and Palmer's luckiest. 

Seattle will sweep AZ and St Louis this season.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 23, 2014)

This just in!!!  Sydney Rice retires !!!

That opens up a spot for one of our rookies.

Good!  Rice is OK but he doesn't have the speed he once had.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You give far too little credit to Arizona's defense.  If Seattle won a game the same way, you'd be gushing about how well the defense played to bail out the offense.  Arizona had a very good defense last year.  The offense was average at best, but they have at least attempted to shore up what may have been the worst offensive line in the league.  They won 10 games last year, they were 6th in yardage defense and 7th in points defense.

I know you always want to put the best possible spin on anything Seahawks related, but the Cards were a better team than you seem to think.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 23, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I don't follow the Cardinals very closely. 

I did review video from that game this morning before posting so if I have any bias I drew it from actual recorded events and not a preconception. 

I suggest you might also review video from THAT game so neither of us is comenting from an 8 month old memory. 

It is true that I favor the Seahawks.

That is no secret.

There is little about that game that make the Hawks look good.  Even though the Seattle defense took the ball away from Palmer 4 times the Seahawks did little with the ball even though they had MANY extra possessions.

11 for 27 is by far the worst Wilson has thrown since becoming a Seahawk.  Like I said there is little to point to even for a rabid fan such as myself evaluating my team in that game.

Ten wins is commendable.  I'm sure the AZ fans found that encouraging.  

I don't JUST support the Seahawks..  I STUDY the team and it's progress or regress very closely.  

The Hawks are improved over last season in many areas and that will be reflected in the wins and losses this regular season.  Wilson rarely repeats the same mistakes so I expect he will take personal responsibility for improving his throwing percentage and bring it up near his average at least which was near 65% for last season.  40% just won't do.

I hope the Cardinals and the Rams are also improved this year.  I like competative games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2014)

Howey said:


> I think the Seahawks South will surprise quite a few this year.



yeah they will surprise quite a few becoming the first team since the 2003 patriots to repeat. as long as they stay away from major injurys this year,its game over for the other teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



under no circumstances would I ever root for the LAMBS to be an improved team-any team that beats that team that week is always my hero,but I especially want them to have a horrible year this year more than any other year because all signs point to them being back in LA next year but if they go and pull a seattle and go to the superbowl or something-not going to happen but if by some miracle they made it to the playoffs this year and have a winning record,then it will be harder for LA to get them back because the city will fight much harder to try and keep them after the season is over where if they have another losing season,they wont put up a much of a fight to keep them so EVERY NFL fan who wants them back in LA INCLUDING you Huggy,should be rooting for them to do really bad this year.

as for the Hawks yeah they are improved overall from last year except on depth though.they lost some of that over the offseason on the defensive line with the defection of Red Bryant and others so that is one concern to be concerned about because having that depth was a big factor in them being able to bring in other guys late in the game to keep the D line fresh and energized. so you got to wonder how much depth they have this year. 

also their one weakness is the offensive line.they also  struggled in the running game last year.they are going to have to improve in that area to repeat.Amazingly,i think they have an easier schedule this year than last year so it wont be too much of a concern during the regular season.

Had their running game not struggled though,the superbowl would have been an even bigger blowout than it was.the donkeys defense kept them within striking distance early on in the game when the seahawks down at the goal line in their first two possesions,failed to do anything in the running game and to get into the end zone because of it having to settle for two field goals and the donkesy pretty much had a swiss cheese defense all year long.Its not like they were playing the 49ers a much more physical defense.that was kind of embarrassing to me.

Seattle Seahawks? powerful run game struggling to find footing | canada.com
It looks like we now know why the seahawks struggled in the running game in the second matchup against them.

apparently tom cable had a brain fart thinking trying something different running off their side instead of up the middle like Lynch did the first time would throw them off or something.never mind lynchs game IS running up the middle powering people over.

also they got rid of Giocome so their run game should be better this year.he was a cancer to that team actually because not only did he struggle in the running game but he always had critical holding penaltys at the most worst critical times in the game and as the link shows,their running game was actually better when he was out of the lineup.so just him being gone will be an improvement for them.good riddance.

Seattle Seahawks Blog - Hawk Blogger: An In-Depth Look At Seahawks Offensive Struggles & What Should Change

at first I thought you were just kidding about rices retirement but I see you're not.

What Sidney Rice's retirement means for the Seahawks | Seahawks Blog | Seattle Times

wow cant believe it. you're right,its no skin of the hawks nose that he retires. seems like he could have hooked up with another team though.im sure he could have easily.the fact he retired that tells me his concussions must have really been serious.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I agree that Breno Gioccomini was a loose cannon with an extraordinary keen ability to hold or commit a personal foul at the most inopportune moment.  He was responsible for around a hundred lost yards a game for his bonehead plays.  That is between the penalty and the yardage lost during the plays he effed up in.

The Hawks drafted this new kid Emett? I believe is his name that the coaches are really high on.  

The players that had to step up and into the O-Line as replacements during the multiple injuries accross the O-Line last season will be much better prepared to fill in also as the Hawks are real big on the theory of rotating players to keep the line fresh.

Wilson was sacked some 43? times last season as a result of the multiple injuries to key players.

The Hawks MUST reduce that number of sacks for a repeat.

Wilson can help by releasing the ball sooner for good targets or just find a spot downfield near the feet of a Seahawk reciever to not get hit unneccesarily.  I'm sure we will see Russell improve in that area this season.

As for Rice...  He knows how well his body is doing better than anyone.  His only REAL attribute he brings to the game is his height.  He doesn't fight for the ball like Baldwin or Jermaine Kearse..he isn't athletically gifted like Harvin.. He doesn't have the blinding speed of Lockett or this New Guy Richardson..  

Truth is Rice may well have not even made the team this year.

When you consider Miller and Willson as TE's and Lynch who can catch even poorly thrown balls with ease Rice was certainly no lock to win a spot this season.

Rice never had better than 4.5 40 speed anyway.  This new Guy Richardson showed Carroll and Schneider a coach's timed 4.2 40 in a private camp before the draft.  In the Mini camps the Hawks held before the break Richardson made several circus catches against the LOB with distances of 30-50 yards before YAC's.  He's the REAL DEAL !  Keep an eye on him in the pre season games.  Between him and Harvin it will be hard to contain Seahawks deep and if the opponents do manage to get deeper than those two there will be a whole lot of open green grass in the middle of the field.

My only concern with Richardson is his potential for doing stupid things off field.  He was caught stealing from a co-ed's purse out of her locker as a freshman at UCLA.  Rather than take his medicine the punk left for Colorado.  A REALLY WEAK move.  He has certainly dislayed a lack of character.  Hopefully he has learned from his youthfull indesgressions.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

LOL at you guys wasting your life arguing over niggerball even though it has no personal effect on you. 

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2014)

NFL.com is saying Marshawn Lynch is going to hold out of camp.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 24, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> NFL.com is saying Marshawn Lynch is going to hold out of camp.



Ya..  KJR AM 950 is having a coronary over it as I write this. 

Lynch isn't the be all end all of Seahawks football.

He ran for around 40 yards in the Superbowl.

He believes or his agent believes he is worth more than the 5 1/2 million he is contracted to get in 2014.  Now is not the time to negotiate THAT contract.  That water has long since gone under the bridge.  

We as Americans do not negotiate with terrorists.

We have TWO excellent RBs waiting in the wings and an opportunity to make their talents felt on an NFL field.  

I really love to see Lynch stiff arm some linebacker and toss him back ten yards on his ass.  Lynch needs to get over himself or risk getting cut which is a distinct possibility.

If Marshawn shows up and fullfills his contract I hope the Seahawks can forgive this childish snitfit on Lynch's behalf.  If he does not he will get a reality check and lose the money fined for missing manditory practice and his 2014 projected salary.  

He won't be the first atlete to get bad advice from his agent and pay dearly for it.

Lynch has a very good and fair contract.  If he chooses to go back on his word and the terms he agreed to he is a fool.  

Marshawn may very well find himself having to pay for a premium cable service to see the Seahawks on the field this season.

Christine Michael and Robert Turbin can fill the Lynch void.  

I'm not a bit worried.  I'm happy if he stays... I'm happy if he leaves.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 24, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> LOL at you guys wasting your life arguing over niggerball even though it has no personal effect on you.
> 
> Fucking pathetic.



Looky here !!!  We have a lost puppy following us around 

How many times have our parents told us not to feed the homeless mutts ???  

WTM ???  Commie?  You can't find some stupid soccor game on ESPN Europe?

There must be some sport happening you can cheat on.

Ever notice that they don't play golf in Russia?  Why?  Because a golf player must keep his own score and report any infraction on himself.  There aren't enough honest people in Moscow to fill out a foursome...


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey huggy, why you mad? Look, don't take it out on me because you waste your time number crunching for roided up chimps you are gay for


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 24, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Hey huggy, why you mad? Look, don't take it out on me because you waste your time number crunching for roided up chimps you are gay for



OK I'll be your hero.

BUT you will have to cut out the gayness and the mindless racism.

Here in America we value free speach unlike many parts of the globe..  BUT with it goes a responsibility for ones own actions and that includes what comes out of your mouth or keyboard.

I have a theory that those that spend too much time bringing up gay are in fact gay.

Personally I find gay behavior disgusting so if you want my attention in these posts drop it.

You are welcome to be entertained by the finest athletes on the planet which is the NFL and share in that entertainment which is by far the most watched here in the USA.  

If you think this is a platform to vent your irrational and perverse rascist attitude you will just be ignored.

We have a feature here on USMB which is an ignore app.  One more rascist comment and its bye bye.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> It will take a lot of research to arrive at an informed guess but as the NFL sits right now I see no reason why not...especially if the AFC team is as weak physically as Denver.
> 
> Arizona seems to keep coming up with hard nosed defenses.
> 
> ...




Can the Seaducks repeat?

"There have only been seven teams to win back-to-back Super Bowls. One team did it twice. In chronological order, those teams are:


Super Bowl VII, 1973; Super Bowl VIII, 1974: Miami Dolphins

Super Bowl IX, 1975; Super Bowl X, 1976: Pittsburgh Steelers

Super Bowl XIII, 1979; Super Bowl XIV, 1980: Pittsburgh Steelers

Super Bowl XXIII, 1989; Super Bowl XXIV, 1990: San Francisco 49ers

Super Bowl XXVII, 1993; Super Bowl XXVIII, 1994: Dallas Cowboys

Super Bowl XXXII, 1998; Super Bowl XXXIII, 1999: Denver Broncos

Super Bowl XXXVIII, 2004; Super Bowl XXXIX, 2005: New England Patriots

The Top Five Repeat Super Bowl Teams | Bleacher Report


That would be out of 49 Super Bowls.


Current Vegas odds:  1:7 to win it.


What a coincidence....Vegas bookies are lazy.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 24, 2014)

*Can The Seahawks Repeat?*

I think it has a lot to do with WHY the Hawks beat Denver so convincingly and if it is LIKELY that Denver repeats getting to the Super Bowl.

If the Hawks make it back to the Super Bowl and so does Denver.. a repeat performance is very likely.

Nothing much that determined THAT game's outcome has changed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey huggy, why you mad? Look, don't take it out on me because you waste your time number crunching for roided up chimps you are gay for
> ...



free speech in america? you're trying to be funny right?  anytime somebody comes out and tells the truth about government corruption going on giving a version of what they saw happened that did not fit the governments explanation,they wind up dying in very mysterious deaths.just look at the JFK assassination.thats real free speech alright.thats really living in the land of the free alright.

yeah this guy has got to be some gay cause ive always thought the same thing,someone who goes making gay remarks has to be gay themselves.He is obviously a racist as well.somehow every football player is a ******,like there are no white players that play the game.  and  while i got no problem with someone coming on here calling that gay ram player a fairy or soemthing like that since  someone being gay disgusts me,while im not black,its kinda offensive coming on here calling all black players the N word.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jul 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



So between watching WTC 7 videos and watching overgrown savages play around with an eggball, do you actually have a life? 

I find it ironic you "truther" types look down on those who "aren't awake" yet you yourself obsess over establishment bread and circuses like the NFL.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 25, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I have a great life.   I do my best to make a difference.

And I know two players in the NFL, from their days playing for the Crimson Tide.  Both are fine young men.  Both take the time to make a difference in their community and in the world.  Both bring something positive to the world around them.  Unlike you who judges men on the most trivial of their attributes - the color of their skin.

You don't like watching football?   That is perfectly fine.  But spare us all this sanctimonious bullshit and the holier-than-thou attitude.   Just go play with the other racists and hate-mongers.  I'm sure they will think you are a hero.  I think you are a wannabe with a serious inferiority complex.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 27, 2014)

Cutting back on penalties will go a long way in the success of the Seahawks in 2014-15.

Seattle led the league by a huge margin in penalties in 2013.

152  penalties in 2013.   The next team most penalized team had 123.

1415 yards lost in penalties in 2013 not counting the yards lost in successful plays negated by penalty.   The second hardest hit team by yardage was 1138 yards.

If the Seahawks can cut their penalties in half they will be impossible to stop and will almost certainly go undefeated in 2014.

Giocomini signing with another team will go a long way to winning the penalty battle in 2014.

It is astonishing to consider how well the Seahawks could have done and what they could have accomplished in 2013 if they had gotten half the penalties they recieved in 2013.

We as Seahawk fans can only dream...


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> *Can The Seahawks Repeat?*
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with WHY the Hawks beat Denver so convincingly and if it is LIKELY that Denver repeats getting to the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...




Your offense has to pick it up this year in view of having a very tough schedule.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 28, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Can The Seahawks Repeat?*
> ...



I agree.  

Wilson is not a rookie anymore.

He has survived the much warned about dreaded sophmore slump. He improved through his second season.

He has a healthy Percy Harvin in his backfield and on the line at WR.

You all may not have heard about Percy Harvin.  He rarely played last season.  This year he finally has his injuries behind him.  If he only gets used in each game as he was in the  Super Bowl he will be a big help on offense. 

The Seahawks drafted possibly the fastest player in the NFL in WR Paul Richardson.  

The Hawks may not win every game this season but I am sure they will be competitive.

The offense may not have the stats this year of say a Denver.  

They will still have one of the best defenses as they have the last couple of seasons so the offense won't be depended upon to score more than 4 TDs a game.  On average I can't see even the great teams on our schedule putting up more than 20 points a game.

Special teams will as last season be counted upon for around ten points a game as well.  Our FG kicker is very dependable.  His range isn't the longest but his accuracy is as good as any in the NFL.  If the offense can make it to our opponents 30 we WILL get at least 3 points.

In a strange way I look forward to our opponents getting a TD or two every game just so I can watch Harvin run back Kick Offs.  Even when a team like Denver in the SB tries to kick the ball away from Harvin he has the blinding speed to make such an attempt turn into 6 points.

While you are wringing your hands about the Hawks offense you should probably throw in concern for Santa Clara ...The Rams and the Cardinals also.  

Every team in the NFC West has a target on their backs.  All you ever hear on ESPN is how tough the NFC West is.  Bradford, Kaepernick and Palmer had better be better this season also.

All in all this could be a season for the ages as many teams will be stepping up just to have any chance for the playoffs.  I've even heard some crazy talk that three out of the 4 NFC West teams might make the playoffs.  NOT unheard of.  The AFC East has done it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Can The Seahawks Repeat?*
> ...



the thing they have going for them is wilson is going to be even better this year than last year at reading defenses and if harvin can stay healthy for the entire year,look out,they can do a lot of damage on offense.its going to be hard for them to contain both harvin and wilson in the backfield at the same time covering them both.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 29, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Cutting back on penalties will go a long way in the success of the Seahawks in 2014-15.
> 
> Seattle led the league by a huge margin in penalties in 2013.
> 
> ...



yeah getting rid of him will for sure help cut down critical penaltys at the worst time.as i said last year,if they could just cut their penaltys in HALF,they would go undefeated.till they can prove to me they can do that,dont count on them going undefeated.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 29, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




They'll get a chance to prove it.......as they play 6 straight games at one point in their schedule against teams that had 10 or more wins in 2013.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 29, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...












Isn't Carroll always saying he is all about the competition?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 29, 2014)

What's your fucking problem?

Why you jacking Marshawn Lynch around?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 29, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> What's your fucking problem?
> 
> Why you jacking Marshawn Lynch around?



One of the main disadvantages of the running style of a Marshawn Lynch is that he takes too many blows to the head.

He was the number 5 running back in the NFL and got a #5 running back contract 2 years ago.

Marshawn has become a very popular player over the last three years up here in Seattle.  He gets treated very well.  He has been paid very well.

Seattle has some big cap hits coming down the road soon including paying Russell Wilson who has played balls to the walls for 2 years for roughly half a million a year. 

We have two excellent RBs waiting in the wings... Robert Turbin and Christian Michael.  Michael was last season's first draft pick.  He is bigger and faster than Lynch. 

Lynch is contracted to receive 5-6 million this and next season.

He is throwing away $30,000 every day of training camp he holds out.

That is going to be an expensive game of chicken for him even if he does come back.

I hope Marshawn Lynch stops this silliness and comes back ready to play.

I would hate to see him get cut.

Lynch has been injured several times with foot and toe sprains and bruises over the last couple of seasons.  The Hawks have gone to extraordinary lengths to accomodate Lynch's bizarre behavior...DWI's and those damned Skittles all over the field.

On the other hand I would love to see what Michael can do as the starting RB for the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## fbj (Jul 29, 2014)

still have a tough defense

still have russell wilson


85% chance it can happen


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 30, 2014)

fbj said:


> still have a tough defense
> 
> still have russell wilson
> 
> ...



if they stay away from major injurys and get home field advantage again,then its game over.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 30, 2014)

There are at least two ways to look at a possible Seahawk Super Bowl repeat.

#1 One can argue the chances of taking one game at a time starting with the home game against Green Bay forward ...

Or....

#2 Look at the job from the Super Bowl backwards arguing that Denver will repeat in the AFC or Ihdyanapolopois or New Eggland will win out in the AFC.

And #3 A third question mixed in is the two games home and away against Santa Clara.

Starting with the third part of the problem ..  Seattle blew Santa Clara out at the Clink in the reg season last year..  Then they came damned close to beating SC at Candlestick.

I don't believe SC will have as good a home field advantage as last season in thier new digs.  The noise amplification is even worse at the new stadium and it will take starting a definite trend of winning at home before any team fears going into the new place.  They were not THAT unbeatable at home last year.

Seattle has only lost ONE measly game at home when Wilson had his one and only horrible game in two years.  Until things change dramatically the Hawks are still unbeatable at home going 15-1 in the reg and 2-0 in the playoffs.

#2 .. Green Bay will have a very disappointing first game in Seattle in the Hawks opener.  There will be no Golden Tate to get all worked up about.  Seattle"s defense is FAR better than the teams last meeting and Russell Wilson is exponentially better as QB.  This game will possibly be a preview of the playoffs where Green Bay could very well roll over most opponents in the regular season and have to go through Seattle.  The rankings of season difficulty look forboding but that is because of the NFC West and Denver included in the Hawks normal schedule except for Denver and we all saw how well Denver played against Seattle on a neutral field.  The SB rematch will be held in Seattle.  The Hawks continue to dominate at home. ... possibly sweep the NFC West.  I predict at least 14-2 reg season ...home field.  I can't say who the Hawks would lose to this season.  Probably nobody.  I don't see them an underdog in any game this reg season.

#1..  To make a long story shorter The Hawks are already built to beat the crap out of any team the AFC can hoist up for the AZ game.  It's advantage Seattle as even the venue is practically in a Seattle time zone.  Denver would have to have improved dynamically to have a chance..  Brady is past his prime and Lucky Luck is not ready to beat Seattle.  Indy was EXTREMELY fortunate to win at home against the Hawks last season.

Unless the Seahawks have SEVERAL untimely injuries to many of it's star players it is very likely the Hawks repeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 30, 2014)

Thats actually a good thing that works in favor the seahawks is Lynch holding out and losing money.I hope he holds out till the regular season because the more money he loses,the more motivated he will be to go all out and play even harder to get that paycheck from losing as much money as he does from the holdout.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2014)

i wonder who this guy is,he is obviously an idiot.just becasue wilson struggled ONE month in the season,he is writing him off as not a gret quarterback in the same breath as tom brady.

Seahawks are good, but don?t expect an encore Page 1 of 2 | UTSanDiego.com

he'll learn the hard way.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> i wonder who this guy is,he is obviously an idiot.just becasue wilson struggled ONE month in the season,he is writing him off as not a gret quarterback in the same breath as tom brady.
> 
> Seahawks are good, but don?t expect an encore Page 1 of 2 | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> he'll learn the hard way.



He may be wrong about Wilson's future, but as of now, Brady has had a far greater career than Wilson, so I don't know what your issue is there.  He called Brady a lock for the HoF, and he is.  Wilson has only been in the league 2 years, he needs more time for that kind of accolade.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2014)

I am kind of upset that the Seahawks are playing the Eagles in Philly instead of LOB

I hate the eagles so much


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> i wonder who this guy is,he is obviously an idiot.just becasue wilson struggled ONE month in the season,he is writing him off as not a gret quarterback in the same breath as tom brady.
> 
> Seahawks are good, but don?t expect an encore Page 1 of 2 | UTSanDiego.com
> 
> he'll learn the hard way.



Ol Nickies piece was written Feb 9-10.

He made no mention of the injuries and struggles of the O-Line acounting for much of Wilson's difficulties last season.  Also many of the difficulties moving the ball was not in moving the ball...it was very inopportune penalties that negated a butt load of really good gains.  In spite of more regular season misfortune than this moron would even consider the Hawks came up big in the big game. 

I wouldn't put much in what Nick Canepa had to say about the Seahawks back in mid February.  He obviously isn't a fan of Russell Wilson..  Probably thinks he is too short to play QB in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2014)

fbj said:


> I am kind of upset that the Seahawks are playing the Eagles in Philly instead of LOB
> 
> I hate the eagles so much



Foles is pretty good.  He will be tested more than he has ever been against the LOB.  I wouldn't worry too much about where the game is scheduled.  That old wives tale about the Hawks not being able to win on the road is just that.  Maybe there was a time that was true but it hasn't been true over the last two seasons.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I am kind of upset that the Seahawks are playing the Eagles in Philly instead of LOB
> ...



The difference is they are unstoppable at home and just OK on the road


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder who this guy is,he is obviously an idiot.just becasue wilson struggled ONE month in the season,he is writing him off as not a gret quarterback in the same breath as tom brady.
> ...



A lot depends on what Russell Wilson accomplishes this season.  If he and the Seahawks repeat then Wilson will be perceived as a top tier QB and a lock for the HOF also.  

Like Peyton Manning Brady can coast to the day he retires and still be first ballot HOF.

Barring injury Wilson can be one of the best to ever play the position.  He is already as accomplished as any QB has ever been in his/their first two years.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2014)

Lynch reported to camp today.

What could have been an interesting story has fizzled like a few Skittles in the bottom of a can of Coca Cola.

Yawn... 

Where were we... oh ya..  

The Hawks are back on track to repeat..


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 31, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I disagree.  If Wilson wins the SB again this year, then goes on to have at least a decent career, then he might be a lock.  But if he were to, for some reason, suck after winning the SB next year, or be forced to retire, I wouldn't consider him a lock.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2014)

No, they're not going to repeat!

*The Rams are gonna kick their fuckin' seahags' ass!*


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> No, they're not going to repeat!
> 
> *The Rams are gonna kick their fuckin' seahags' ass!*



Ya sure they are.   You might think you are hard and long talking about "fuckin in the ass" what with the gay player who is fighting like hell to come on top..or is he fightin to be on the bottom?



To tell the truth I haven't taken a good look at the Rams or checked into their MBs for a while.

I O'really should.  

Lemmie get back atcha with a better prepared early breakdown of our future matchups.

OK... Checking in over at "The Herd"  they posted the latest ESPN writers 4 way look at the NFC West.  Their predictions for the Rams 2014 season are as follows....: Blount 6-10, Weinfuss 7-9, Wagoner 8-8 and Williamson 7-9.

I was hoping you guys would get more respect.  After all you do have Sam Bradford...  And if the gay guy makes the team..  who knows who will end up on top?????... No pun intended.OK...  I lied..  It was a shameless joke about an openly gay guy making the team.  My bad...


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2014)

How many more passes is Sam Bradford going to get?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 31, 2014)

fbj said:


> How many more passes is Sam Bradford going to get?



The old adage that you can't give up on a QB because of injury is stupid.  These days a lot can happen in a year.

But who do they have any better than Bradford?

Austin Davis? 2 years

Garret Gilbert? rookie

Shaun Hill?  13 years experience...and I've never heard of him  

Seriously?

It looks like they are counting on Bradford and his broken neck again this season.

Astonishing !!!


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > How many more passes is Sam Bradford going to get?
> ...





It's been 3 or 4 years so when do they say.........."he is not NFL material"


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 1, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > How many more passes is Sam Bradford going to get?
> ...



Shaun Hill has actually had decent success in the NFL as a fill-in starter.  He played some for the Niners and the Lions a few years back.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I suppose if I was going to be a proper internets player I should say something snarky like....

 "fascinating".

But HUGGY isn't cut from THAT kinda cloth.

I REALLY didn't know who Shaun hill was.

Still the best...even with a healthy Sam Bradford ...most pundits give the Rams is an 8-8 2014.

So... O'Really is O'Really a die hard.... And the complete football world ....in the NFC West at least would have to go tits up for St. Louis to have a snow ball's chance in hell of beating the Seahawks.

Most of the know-it-alls give the as yet unproven Seahawks somewhere between a 12-4 to a 14-2 season.

If Percy Harvin can stay healthy ..maybe.  He certainly took the preasure off of Russell Wilson in the Super Bowl.  

One good thing emerged from the Lynch hold Out and that was that Beast Mode was given several performance incentives that will pad this and next years salary an extra couple of million dollars if he manages 1500 yards and a few other milestones.

The Seahawks have turned the tables on Mr Lynch and will see if he REALLY is "all about the action".  The Hawks are willing to pony up to make Marshawn prove it.

THAT will take the preasure off of Percy Harvin who will be busy taking the preasure off of Mr. Wilson as I have already noted.


----------



## antiquity (Aug 1, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder who this guy is,he is obviously an idiot.just becasue wilson struggled ONE month in the season,he is writing him off as not a gret quarterback in the same breath as tom brady.
> ...



It is impossible to compare quarterbacks like Brady, Manning and Brees to Wilson...for one: Wilson doesn't play for a passing style team he plays for run first team. two: Wilson has only been around for two years....give some time and some slack. 

For example what was Peyton team record the first the year he played, 3-13 with 28 picks.

Brees. 8-8 for San Diego and was replaced the second year by Rivers after a poor start.

Now Tom Brady...picked number 199th in the draft and was 1-3 for 6 yards.

Time is on Wilson's side.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



you're forgetting they thumped the cardinals in arizona.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

fbj said:


> How many more passes is Sam Bradford going to get?



dont be surprised if Bradford gets benched the middle of the year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder who this guy is,he is obviously an idiot.just becasue wilson struggled ONE month in the season,he is writing him off as not a gret quarterback in the same breath as tom brady.
> ...



thats exactly what was going on in my mind when i read that was thinking-this moron doesnt even bother to mention that he struggled that time because he wa splaying behind a makeshit offensive line missing key starters.


----------



## fbj (Aug 2, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




I am talking about when they play on the road vs a east team


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 2, 2014)

fbj said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



An NFC East team like say the Giants.

December 15 23-0 In the same stadium they played the Super Bowl.

How is it possible that the Seahawks that EVERYONE knows struggle on the road get a shutout against the great Eli Manning in Eli's own stadium?

They beat Atlanta 33-10 last season also...IN ATLANTA.

If it were not for some real flukey plays and horrible officiating the Seahawks were on their way to blowing out Indy in Indy also which would have given the Hawks a 14-2 record so with their only home loss against AZ that leaves one other road loss.

6-2 on the road is hardly anything to be concerned about..they should have been 7-1. 

The Seahawks are better this season than last.  I'm certain that the Seahawks will improve on their road record this season.  

BUT keep going on national media saying the Hawks can't win on the road.

They feed on that kind of publicity.


----------



## fbj (Aug 2, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





playoff teams man


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2014)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



wel none of those NFC east teams are any good dude. the NFC west is the toughest.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Ya sure they are.   You might think you are hard and long talking about "fuckin in the ass" what with the gay player who is fighting like hell to come on top..or is he fightin to be on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you right now they have the best pass rush in football and are coming back to LA.


----------



## fbj (Aug 3, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Dallas and Washington are going to surprise a lot of people this year


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2014)

fbj said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Yes, it will be quite a surprise when both go 2-14!


----------



## fbj (Aug 3, 2014)

Toro said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



not when they have the top 2 QB's in the NFC East


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 3, 2014)

Toro said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I hope Indyanapolis makes the playoffs this season also.

I miss all the talk about the 2012 QB draft class.

Wilson needs more incentive to start playing up to his potential.

I'm certain that Russell W being a runt and everything lived off of the fact that he was just a late third round #76 pick and RobbyThreeGees and Luck were 2 and one in that draft.

Now that he has won a Super Bowl ....well .... He was there .. HE didn't really WIN anything. I mean ...comon.. even the ball boys got rings from Paul Allen.  Everyone that was on the payroll in ANY capacity got some bling.

So... the point is that not can the Seahawks repeat but can Russell Wilson grow as much this season as he did last season and the one before that.

IF ... and a big IF Wilson can find a way to get motivated and continue to learn his craft then there is no way the Seahawks cannot repeat at least the same win/loss regular season record and back at home for the playofs and once again play "just good enough" to get another ring.

What we are missing here is some realistic talk about the Seahawks becoming the NFLs new dynasty.  

I don't want to get ahead of myself but the Hawks REALLY have to do something to distinguish themselves and it won't be THIS SEASON.  What they need to do is win three in a row which will set them apart from every team in professional football history.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 3, 2014)

I like the fact that Richard Sherman, Earl Thomas and Kam Chancellor openly spout off how they are the best on the planet in what they do on a football field.

They HAVE to play at least as well as they did last season or they will never live it down.

That means they will have to repeat in leading the league in interceptions.  They will be watching the sports news for the Darrelle Revis and Patrick Petersons of the world.  I hope those guys do well also because as they do the Hawks DBs will HAVE to do better.

If the Seahawks defense can repeat last seasons performance the team will repeat in the Super Bowl.


----------



## antiquity (Aug 4, 2014)

fbj said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I would be surprised if either team plays above .500. 

What his name in Washington..you know that quarterback that is the darling of the media but ends up out of the playoffs and Dallas with the no-name defense and an aging, has been quarterback.


----------



## antiquity (Aug 4, 2014)

fbj said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I think Manning and Foles would dispute that. 

RG or RC or what ever his name is this week has been so good he has put Washington in a battle with Dallas, lead by a has been, dive for the Cellar.

Philadelphia wins the NFC East in a run-a-way.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



So far the great Robby has only managed to get himself injured ... 
find his way to the drug shack on the sidelines and get his coach fired.

Can't say I am in any distress over Dan Snyder's little run O the bad luck.

I just pray that the Hawks ALWAYS get homefield advantage so we don't have to haul our asses into that abomination of a playing field and risk our own player's health.

Snyder's idea of field repair is a can of "grass green" Krylon spray paint.

You get what you pay for..  Maybe this season the Skins can upgrade to Rustoleum.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



RGIII has played for 2 years, and the Skins have gone to the playoffs in one of those years.  It's not as though the team has been total crap since he got there.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Total crap enough to shit can their coach.  Hard to argue that point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Ya sure they are.   You might think you are hard and long talking about "fuckin in the ass" what with the gay player who is fighting like hell to come on top..or is he fightin to be on the bottom?
> ...



Im glad that I finally got you reassured that they are coming back to LA.

 I can be a Rams fan again. this will be the most exciting moment in my life since the raiders moved back to oakland. Everybody remembers how big that was.Just think how big it will be with the Rams back in LA,the second biggest media market in the country? It will be a frenzy.It will dwarf what we saw around the country when the raiders went back to oakland.Back then the raiders moving back to oakland,while it did bring a smile to my face,I couldnt be to happy about it back then with the rams moving away as well.that took away a lot of the excitment and joy i had of the raiders moving back. 

so when the rams move back next year,it will be like the biggest celebration in my life.It will be a DOUBLE celebration for me.I will have the celebration next year of the raiders return to oakland that i would have had 20 years ago had the rams not moved as well.

the writing is on the wall in saint louis.in Oakland,there are at least talks going on between the raiders and the city officials there trying to get somethign done,in saint louis,there have been ZERO discussions taking place whatsoever since last year when the signs started emering they will be gone from saint louis after this year.ZERO at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2014)

Toro said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yeah thats comedy gold he thinks washington and dallas will be a surprise. thats some funny stuff there. dallas,a team that blows it everytime they have a chance to go 9-7 and win the division to make it in as a wildcard? sure tony romo is all of a sudden going to emerge as a great quarterback.  and washington? now thats some funny stuff as well.you are banking on a quarterback who is still going to play it conservative because of his injury and counting on a defense that cant stop the pass. thats some funny stuff there. you hit the nail on the head,they will be lucky if they make it over 500 this year.

the best team in that division is easily the eagles who will have a quarterback playing his first entire season this year.the eagles will win it again only cause the rest of the division  is so weak.


Philadelphia wins the NFC East in a run-a-way. 
__________________
you are correct that philadelphia wins it in a runaway.again the rest of the that division is so terrible that thats the only reason they will win it is ot because they are good but because they are the least bad of the bunch.hee hee.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Amazingly easy to argue, actually.

The Skins were crap last year.  The year before, RGIIIs first, they went 10-6 and won their division.

RGIII was injured and rushed back into the lineup last year.

Coaches are sometimes fired even after having success; see Lovie Smith, fired after a 10-6 season with the Bears.

Last year wasn't RGIIIs only year.  He has not made that team crap since he got there.  They improved when he got there, then got crappy last year.


----------



## antiquity (Aug 4, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> I can be a Rams fan again. this will be the most exciting moment in my life since the raiders moved back to oakland. Everybody remembers how big that was.Just think how big it will be with the Rams back in LA,the second biggest media market in the country? It will be a frenzy.It will dwarf what we saw around the country when the raiders went back to oakland.Back then the raiders moving back to oakland,while it did bring a smile to my face,I couldnt be to happy about it back then with the rams moving away as well.that took away a lot of the excitment and joy i had of the raiders moving back.
> 
> so when the rams move back next year,it will be like the biggest celebration in my life.It will be a DOUBLE celebration for me.I will have the celebration next year of the raiders return to oakland that i would have had 20 years ago had the rams not moved as well.
> 
> the writing is on the wall in saint louis.in Oakland,there are at least talks going on between the raiders and the city officials there trying to get somethign done,in saint louis,there have been ZERO discussions taking place whatsoever since last year when the signs started emering they will be gone from saint louis after this year.ZERO at all.



The prospects of the Rams or any other team will be moving to LA is none to slim, until they build a decent football only stadium. Not likely to happen in a very liberal tax every thing twice town like LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I can be a Rams fan again. this will be the most exciting moment in my life since the raiders moved back to oakland. Everybody remembers how big that was.Just think how big it will be with the Rams back in LA,the second biggest media market in the country? It will be a frenzy.It will dwarf what we saw around the country when the raiders went back to oakland.Back then the raiders moving back to oakland,while it did bring a smile to my face,I couldnt be to happy about it back then with the rams moving away as well.that took away a lot of the excitment and joy i had of the raiders moving back.
> ...



you obviously havent been following their situation in saint louis they have.If you had,you would know its the other way around.slim to none that the rams will stay in saint louis after this season.

The saint louis post themselves have  even had to come out and admit that after this season the rams are free to leave if they so choose and thats because in their lease agreement they signed 20 years ago when they moved there,it stated that in 2015 they had to be in the top 3rd tier of stadiums being as sophisticated and advanced as the top 10 stadiums in the NFL. well they arent.

The Rams are asking for 850 million dollars of tax payer money for renovations to the stadium because if you look at it,its a dump when you compare it to all the other NFL facilitys.the city of saint louis is bankrupt,they have only offered a 150 million dollars of what the rams are asking for which the rams rejected since the offer wasnt even close.

they have already said they cant raise the money for a new stadium and like i said,the saint louis post has even come out and said they will be a free agent to move after the season if they desire. You obviously havent heard about the owner of the rams land purchase he made out in LA shortly after the superbowl of 60 acres. He obviously made that land purchase in mind to build a new stadium out there. 

True the stadium wont be built and ready to use for a couple years from now but that wont be a problem for them,they will be free to use the LA coliseum or the rose bowl for the next couple years out there while waiting for the new stadium to be built. They just havent made the announcement yet that the rams are moving back because they are going to wait till after the season is over.they know if they make the announcement NOW,what little fans they have out there attending games,there wont be any at all showing up this season. 

its nothing but a win win situation for the rams and the NFL if they move back where its nothing but a lose lose situation for both parties if the rams stay and thats because the rams are ranked second to last in attendance around the NFL.Only the jaguars have a worse turnout.the rams  have no following in saint louis whatsoever,saint louis is not a football town,thats why the cardinals moved.its a baseball town but thats it.they move back to LA all that changes because they have a HUGE fan following out there.

If there was nothing to it,the fans in saint louis woudnt be getting scared and panicking like they are out there. they are so much scared and freaked out over the land purchase that they plan on having keep the rams in saint louis rallys after each home game this year. thats a sign of desperation. 

 roger goddel and robert kraft even recently came out and said its no longer a matter of if but WHEN LA has a team again saying they have been making plans to have an NFL team in LA as late as 2017 if NOT much earlier. and you can rule out expansion,because Kraft and a couple other owners have said that they dont want it to be an expansion team,that they arent interested in expansion so its obviously going to be a current team and what better team than the RAMS? 

Its not going to be the raiders.I been telling die hard LA RAIDER fans they can forget it that the raiders will be back.The raiders are in the same boat as the rams are also looking for a new stadium and thats why you have heard reports recently about the raiders possibly moving to san antonio because they cant go back to LA and tey know it.

 some people have refused to listen to me when i tried to tell them the raiders will have to move somewhere else if they want to move because for a move to happen,the majority of the owners have to approve the move and most dont want the raiders back in LA and neither does the city.the city has to approve the move and they dont want them,thats WHY they are exploring san antonio, 

also the rams situation is 100 times different than the raiders,the rams fit the requirements needed to be able to move where the raiders dont.thats why i think there is nothing to the news about them moving to san antonio.they have to get approval from most the owners and i dont see that happening.the NFL owners are still sore with al davis for suiing them twice before and they dont want the son of that A hole to have his way and move like his father did. 

It would cost mark davis millions for the lawsuit which he wont have. however the rams will have no problems moving to LA getting the approval since the NFL owners have been wanting to get a team back there for at LEAST ten years now.

after the season is over,mark my word,they are going to make the announcement they are moving back to LA baby!!!


----------



## fbj (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Eagles win in a runaway when


they lost to the cowboys at home last season

barley beat the cowboys the last game of the season with their backup QB


So what is all this running away you are talking about???


----------



## antiquity (Aug 4, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



With no stadium on the horizon in LA...London would be my guess. With Portland Sacramento in the running. I don't think any city on the East Coast would be considered.

Portland is big football area (Ducks and Beavers) and would created a great rivalry with Seattle. Sacramento is a better choice because it leaves Bay area fans with the 49ers and I think the Raiders have a hard time competing for fans with them.
LA has blown their chance in my opinion by losing three teams over the years. Chargers, Rams and the Raiders. Beside the large Latino population are not football fans.


----------



## antiquity (Aug 4, 2014)

fbj said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



That was last year and this is this year....McCoy is one of the best running backs in the NFL, if not the best. McCoy (1600 yards) and Foles (27 TDs and only 2 picks) can carry the Eagles at least into the playoffs. 
Dallas defense has lost too much (DeMarcus Ware) from a team that couldn't stop a nun in a wheelchair last year. 
Washington defense was rated 31st last year and I don't see that changing. Look for both the Cowboys and Skins struggle to win 10 games between them.
The Giants offense sucksand their defense is totally average at best, they are a 8-8 team at best.... If the Eagles can't run way in the division I would be shocked.
Anything else that I may have missed.


----------



## fbj (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...





McCoy won't have Vick this year


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 4, 2014)

antiquity said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



DeSean Jackson is gone, Foles is almost sure to have less success than his amazing 27-2 ratio last year, the offense is no longer a new thing.

The Eagles may well run away with the division, but it's far from assured.


----------



## fbj (Aug 4, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...





And there is no longer a double threat of speed behind the line like you had with Vick and McCoy so now teams can just in on Shady McCoy.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 5, 2014)

The Hawks play both the NFC East and the AFC West this season.  We will get a good look at the NFC East this season.

Just heard something very funny on Fox Sports Radio.  The commentator believes that Andy Dalton is a better QB than Russell Wilson.

I hope the teams of the NFC East are overlooking Wilson also.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2014)

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



the raiders were considering portland but too many seahawks fans so now the NEW location is san antonio.  You only read parts of the post because you missed the part that the owner of the Rams made a land purchase out there of 60 acres this past year and that goodell and robert kraft recently  said its not a matter of if, but WHEN  LA will have a team there again saying it would be by 2017 if not much sooner. .please try and keep up around here and bone up on your reading skills.I hate having to repeat myself.. 



the Rams played there for over 50 years,they have a HUGE following there.so your point on the large latinos is? I can see you are also not at all familiar with the history of those three NFL teams that played in LA why they moved.

 The chargers moved because they drew small crowds there since the Rams had a built in fanbase they could not compete with,when the raiders moved back to oakland it was no surprise to sports fans in LA at all.

they knew that a hole Al Davis was just there to bide time to get improvements for the stadium in oakland.Once he got what he wanted,he went back to Oakland.

Everybody in LA was not one bit at all surprised when Davis packed and moved back to Oakland,they knew he was just there on borrowed time and would go back eventually after he got the stadium deal he was seeking. 

The Rams move however,surprised everybody though.Nobody dreamed the rams would move after being there for over 50 years.that they would actually leave the second biggest media market in the world for like only the 29th biggest one. It was a major surprise for Rams fans when they moved because the majority of the owners have to approve the move and most initially voted against it.

they then became cowards and gave in and reversed their stance deciding to approve the move when that stupid evil bitch woman decided to sue the NFL if they tried to block the move.They were afraid of a lawsuit by her so they changed their votes and then approved it after initially voting against it.

fortunately that evil bitch motherfucker Gerorgia frontier who moved them is not the owner anymore and is pushing up daisys burning in hell right now.next year in LA with the new owner they have,they will be singing-ding dong the wicked witch is dead.

that woman really was an evil bitch.If her husband was alive still,they would still be in LA.that evil bitch didnt even respect her husbands wishes to keep them in LA.

Stan kronoke the new owner of the team,has a home in LA.He hasnt come out and denied that they are moving either.He hasnt said they are leaving but he hasnt come out and said they are staying either.  AGAIN,they can just play in the LA coliseum or rosebowl while waiting for a new stadium.if stan isnt moving the team,then he is the stupidest owner in the world because he just blew several MILLIONS of dollars on land he isnt going to do anything with.

I dont think thats the case,use some logic and common sense. London? get serious.nobody in america is going to want to play for a team in London,you cant be serious?

Lets see,the owner makes a land purchase in LA next to the lakers forum easily big enough for a football stadium,Godell and kraft recently said there WILL be a team in LA very soon in the next couple years and they have been working on plans to get a new stadium built there for the future he has said recently,the rams are free to leave what is a total dump in saint louis after this season if they so choose, and your trying to tell me they are going to play for London or move to sacremento and that stan kronke just wasted several millions of dollars on a land purchase he isnt going to do anything with? 

Do you understand how absurd and ludicrous you sound? listen to what your saying here.

seriously,you need to reread through that post of mine AGAIN and "THIS TIME," dont just read parts of it,read the ENTIRE POST word for word. Man I have to explain EVERYTHING to you. Bill O'reily didnt believe me for a while either but he now has FINALLY gotten witht he program using logic and common sense not ignoring the facts I have listed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> The Hawks play both the NFC East and the AFC West this season.  We will get a good look at the NFC East this season.
> 
> Just heard something very funny on Fox Sports Radio.  The commentator believes that Andy Dalton is a better QB than Russell Wilson.
> 
> I hope the teams of the NFC East are overlooking Wilson also.



He has to be close good friends with Dalton. He obviously did not watch last years playoff game with the Bungles and Chargers. Even the main announcer in that game said that they can try  put all the blame they want to on their head coach or the defense and everyting else,but Dalton was the one that it fell mostly on the shoulders of because of his lousy and horrible play doing a good impression of Eli Manning in that game against the seahawks where he just threw it up in the air to avoid it a hit. comedy gold that announcer is.

thats why the announcer blamed dalton mostly for the loss,because he is a MUCH better quarterback then wilson and the best in the league.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




The division is near assured for the Eagles as our schedule is EZ.


----------



## antiquity (Aug 6, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> the raiders were considering portland but too many seahawks fans so now the NEW location is san antonio.  You only read parts of the post because you missed the part that the owner of the Rams made a land purchase out there of 60 acres this past year and that goodell and robert kraft recently  said its not a matter of if, but WHEN  LA will have a team there again saying it would be by 2017 if not much sooner. .please try and keep up around here and bone up on your reading skills.I hate having to repeat myself..
> 
> the Rams played there for over 50 years,they have a HUGE following there.so your point on the large latinos is? I can see you are also not at all familiar with the history of those three NFL teams that played in LA why they moved.
> 
> ...



Please.... I am not interested in being lectured or being insulted...I was expressing an opinion and an opinion that I thought was obvious. And I am sticking to my opinion as I am entitled..as you are.


----------

